

Facebook Knows You Better Than Anyone Else - prakashk
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/01/20/science/facebook-knows-you-better-than-anyone-else.html?referrer=

======
_mikedugan
Not particularly surprised by this given the fact that using Facebook is
essentially providing them with a wealth of free data. Every time you show
interest in something, congratulations, you are helping a computer to profile
you better than a person can.

Implications good and bad, meh

------
jqm
I've never had a Facebook page. Which is probably reveals something about
personality in and of itself.

